

Ask HN: Swag on a budget? - dholowiski

Can anyone suggest good sources of branded swag (giveaway stuff) for a startup on a budget, for someone ordering less than a hundred?
Ideally this would bee geek targeted swag, and easy to ship across the Canada/US border.<p>Or even better... is there such a thing as swag on demand? I upload my logo design, and place drop-ship orders one at a time to send to people?
======
patternexon
Browse Etsy <http://www.etsy.com/category/geekery>

------
anmol
just sent some swag on a buget to a consultant who went out of his way.

\-- XKCD comic book \-- LHC tshirt (havent printed our own yet) \-- cookies
and chocolate with our logo

